# Donington, What fun! Just a few pics! :D



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hellooooo all!!

What a fun day that was! I can't wait to see everyones pictures and videos! The cruise up was great seeing all the TT's fill up the motor way! 

I only took a few pictures on my phone just to get things going I thought I would post them up!














































I also have some videos of TT's flying past me on the track if anyone is interested? You can here me yapping to my mrs though occasionally :roll:

Hope you like!

Mike


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great Mike wish I could have been there


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Yea it was great fun!

It was good meeting up with all the wales folks 

Shame for those who couldn't make it!

Hopefully there will be some proper pictures posted up soon and videos as there were loads of people filming it all!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Fantastic pics!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well i missed last years event, but so happy i was at this years. Well done to all the committee and organisers for a successful meet


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Fantastic pics!!!!!!!! 8)


Its nice when some good ones come out, like this


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

EXCELLENT DAY, my first TT meet, been to various VW & audi shows over the past 15 years, met some great and very helpful fellow owners, next year will be on the track!
Only thing i could recommend is some signs from the entrance to the site to the paddock area where is was held. Some more support from traders and trade stands would be welcome 8)


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not jealous....Much! While you lot were off playing and having fun this weekend, I was playing nice at a wedding I didn't want to go to, and then had to spend today looking for a new house......!

Even more annoying is the fact that I could have flown in from Italy yesterday to East Mids, stayed at my brother's house in Ashby for the night and got a lift to Donny this morning with my sister-in-law who's a trolley dolly and flies out of East Mids......

Hope you all had fun, no incidents or accidents and you get/got home safely and free from any nasty scribbles on your licenses!

Fash


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

audi975 said:


> EXCELLENT DAY, my first TT meet, been to various VW & audi shows over the past 15 years, met some great and very helpful fellow owners, next year will be on the track!
> Only thing i could recommend is some signs from the entrance to the site to the paddock area where is was held. Some more support from traders and trade stands would be welcome 8)


Can only echo the above... GREAT DAY IN ALL! thoroughly enjoyed it.

Found the traders needed a lesson in manners and sales as they were highly unfriendly and not up to much. Very disappointed in the TT shop and the Swissvax stand 

Oh well watching TT's thrash it round the track and the cruise up kept me smiling all day and i am now thoroughly shattered.

Nice meeting you all and thanks to everyone for being so friendly!

Jack


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

thebears said:


>


Blimey, big enough lense???? Think I feel a purcahse on the horizon!!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

A great day, and nice to put faces to forum names. I've got 140 photos of TT's to edit before posting now though!
:?

Thanks again to all who organised the day.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

jacksprat said:


> Found the traders needed a lesson in manners and sales as they were highly unfriendly and not up to much.


That Swisswax stall - what a miserable git.

TT Shop - i blaged him so much and found i did quite well with the price i paid for the goods.

TT Spares - top man, even though i didnt buy nothing from him, we need sales people like him, that way we will apprecieate spending our hard earned money on who deserves it.


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Juber said:


> TT Spares - top man, even though i didnt buy nothing from him, we need sales people like him, that way we will apprecieate spending our hard earned money on who deserves it.


Leigh?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Dean

That was taking from inside Mr.L's TTR (the Norfolk Lotus Yellow one) with the roof down and me trying to face backwards and turn before the corner.

Its only a 70-300 DT Sony Lens 

Thanks for the comment.

Dale


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Cant wait to see some more of these pics!!

I also thought the traders section was a bit lacking but at least the TT-Shop was there


----------

